# [*] May bump buddies [*]



## HannahGraceee

I'm due may 10th (around) :kiss:


----------



## KrissyC

I just got my bfp yesterday. Still to get it confirmed with docs. Should be due start of May! So excited but im loaded with the cold at the mo so hoping it won't affect baby too much. Xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey :) I'm thinking the whole cold thing might be a symptom, I've had such a bad cold :( yeah I still need it confirmed but I've done about 100 tests lol


----------



## KrissyC

Phew glad to hear someone's in the same boat. I can't stop sneezing with this silly cold! Got.a wedding to go to on Saturday so trying to think of ways to disguise not having a drink lol! Xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Omg! I keep sneezing too :( 

I have my dads birthday on Saturday :/ were going out for dinner so I hope I can get away with it :/ x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

My EDD is 9 May I think :) I just got a bfp... had a chemical pregnancy last month so I'm hoping that this one sticks. I'm going to try and not tell my OH for a few weeks... going to try another test tomorrow and hope the line is darker than today... Today I just decided to try a test mid day so it wasn't even my FMU... I have a short cycle (21-23 days), today is only CD20. 

Well congrats to you ladies!! and hope you're both feeling better soon.

Kim


----------



## Excalibur

Hello ladies :hi:

My EDD is 3rd May 2014, found out I was pregnant with baby #2 yesterday :happydance:

Congratulations and wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: xx


----------



## JLeeCT

Hi everyone! I got my very first BFP on Monday night, and it was confirmed by blood yesterday :happydance:

My due date is May 8th! 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Emotional :( I've just bursted out crying at work :(


----------



## Mimi85

hey everyone! got my :bfp: 2 days ago! my EDD is around May 8th or May 11th, not sure yet. 

congrats to all the future May mommies! :)

Im feeling good besides sore legs, funny taste in mouth, frequent peeing and I have no appetite!

Im supposed to go meet some friends at a camp site this sunday, Im supposed to come up with a clever reason for not drinking :haha:


----------



## JillieBean

So happy to be a part of this group. My EDD is May 9. I actually had my first appt yesterday. Like Kim I had a chemical last month so I'm very cautiously pregnant. I had my beta done yesterday and am going back tomorrow morning for those results and to have more blood drawn. Wish me luck as I'm very nervous and sceptical.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey girls :) hope everyone ok :) and congrats :) xxxx


----------



## SophL

Hi ladies, I got my first faint BFP on Saturday and think I'm due around 8th May. This baby is VERY unplanned (I had a coil in place!) but not unloved. 

Still getting my head around our new baby <3 

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations to all and I wish us all a very happy and healthy 9 months <3


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations babe :) xx


----------



## JLeeCT

I love that we are all due around the same time :flower: I know that the worst symptoms are still to come, but my boobs feel like rocks and I am so tired!

Also, I'm SO BAD at keeping secrets, and I feel like my hubby and I are walking around with the biggest and most exciting news ever. I know it is still weeks and weeks until I can tell anyone but it is so hard not to. Okay, my mom knows...but that doesn't count! :winkwink:

What do you tell your friends and family when they point out that you aren't drinking? I am supposed to go to my in-laws anniversary dinner this weekend and don't want them to suspect anything.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Oh my god babe! I know! I just wanna tell everyone then I think wait I'm only like 4 weeks lol I think I'm gonna tell my mum :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

We have told a few close family members and close friends and also my BnB ladies :D 

Maybe say that you are taking anti biotics for an infection? :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just bloody told them all didnt I :/ I've told them its very early days so anything could happen x


----------



## Mimi85

Hanna you are my hero! lol, wish I could tell all my friends and family but since I hada miscarriage before, Im a bit scared to do so now. Im going to tell everyone by showing them my first scan picture. :) 

but its sooo hard keeping all this is in! its like the best most exciting secret and we cant just blurt it out. 

As for drinking, I think Im going to bring a wine pouch but fill it with non alcoholic wine. that or bloody caesars without the vodka :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Good on you that you told everyone, it's such a big thing being pregnant, why are we not going to want to shout it from the rooftops? :haha: xx

Mimi - Good idea about the wine pouch chick :thumbup: xx


----------



## SophL

Feeling so exhausted already! A baby that doesn't sleep through the night and early pregnancy has run me down and I'm on holiday. Back to work full time on the 9th and no idea how I will cope. 

I know women have much more exhausting circumstances than mine and I have no idea how they do it.... Any tips?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Babe you must be so tired! Anyone with a under 1 and pregnant, wow! Atleast Ava will go play while I have my head in the toilet! Hahah


----------



## Excalibur

I would advise to try and nap as when you can, if possible that is? :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I have timed this pregnancy perfectly as I go part time next week lol as Ava starts big school :cry:


----------



## Mimi85

I have to force myself to eat breakfast today. Usually, english muffin with eggs are my favorite but today, its just not going down :(

anyone else having a hard time eating?


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Awww I bet you miss Ava loads with her starting big school :( :hugs: 

Mimi - Sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with eating, hope it improves soon :hugs:


----------



## Mimi85

thank you Excalibur, ps, you need a pregnancy ticker!


----------



## JLeeCT

Hannah~I love that you told everyone! I would totally do the same thing if my hubby wasn't so against it. He says he wants it to be something only we share...but I know that he is really just terrified and wants to wait until we are at least 10 weeks.

Mimi~I definitely notice that I get nauseous if I have an empty stomach. My coworker was snacking on green peppers yesterday and I could smell them from the office next door. The smell made me so sick to my stomach I almost ran in there and threw them away when she went to the bathroom.


----------



## SophL

Thanks ladies, it's lovely to have the support. My DS is non-stop and naps are not an option as it's my only opportunity to do work and housework. My brain is still very filled up with coming to terms with another pregnancy already so I'm not sleeping brilliantly anyway.

HannahGrace - definitely a good age gap, the one I was planning ;). I hope Ava enjoys school and you both adapt well.

Excalibur - respect to you for doing it with an 8 month old. Is he sleeping through and on the move?

Mimi - I'm definitely struggling to eat and to take antenatal vitamins as well. They make me so sick! Really fancy a thai green curry right now though :)


----------



## klsltsp

SophL Sorry you're struggling... it'll all come together, I have a 6 yr old and a 14 month old, and I work full time out of the house.. .busy... my 14 month old is sleeping through.. sort of up at 4:45 am these days.. sigh... but he does go to bed early so I'm crashing!

Hannah the age gap will be great! I have 5 yrs between my first 2 and it's been amazing ... it will be totally different this time... I'm old so we couldn't wait too long to have another so just figured we'd go for it..

Mimi that sucks that you're already having trouble eating!! I'm nauseous if I'm hungry.. but not terrible yet.. I had a lot of ms with my other 2 DS so I'm just waiting for it!! hopefully it doesn't progress too much for you!!

I have only told 2 people, my best friend and my sister... OH doesn't even know yet!!! LOL he has always said in an ideal world he'd like to not know until 8 weeks!! I told him no way I will try and not tell him until my first scan 6 - 7 usually. I have a short cycle so need a dating scan. So I figure I am 4 weeks so another 2 - 3 weeks.. not sure I can do it!! LOL

Hope everyone's having a great day!

Kim


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - You're welcome :hugs: I have too many things in my signature already so it won't let me add a pregnancy ticker :(

SophL - That's a shame that you don't get time for naps during the day. 

Hehe thank you, he has slept through the night since 3 weeks old and he isn't crawling or walking yet but he does love his baby walker :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks girlies :) I love you all already! ;)!

Yes I will miss her so much :( I'm so lucky i get to see her playing while I'm at work ( I work at her nursery)

And Ive got my graduation invite today! I'm graduating my apprenticeship :)


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - That's lovely that you still get to see your DD playing whilst you are working :cloud9:

Congratulations on Graduating your apprenticeship :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! I'm due on May 3!! 

Super excited :)


----------



## Excalibur

LeahLou - Hiya :hi:

Yay! You have the same due date as me :dance:


----------



## LeahLou

Aww yay!!


----------



## JLeeCT

How is everyone feeling?! Hope you are all having a great weekend :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Had a really good weekend :) apart from sickness and tiredness lol thanks Hun you?


----------



## Excalibur

JLeeCT - I am not too bad thank you, my cramps seem to have eased up now so my mind is more at ease. Didn't really do much over the weekend, had a relaxing weekend hehe.

How are you? Hope you had a great weekend :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My daughter broke her arm
:dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Oh dear, I'm really sorry to hear that! How did she manage that? :shock: Hope she has a speedy recovery <3


----------



## princessoreds

My edd is 5/1/14. This was a very unexpected pregnancy. We have 3 boys ages 17, 15, and 12. So basically starting over when almost done. It took me a few days to adjust to it and I am now very excited. I am also over 35 so my first doc appt was very negative. 
Glad to have a place with other mommies!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Excalibur said:


> Hannah - Oh dear, I'm really sorry to hear that! How did she manage that? :shock: Hope she has a speedy recovery <3

On her last day of nursery at nursery! She feel over. It's big school tomorrow! 



Congratulations hunny :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Pricessoreds - Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Hannah - I'm so sorry to hear that, poor girl. Hope she enjoys her first day at big school tomorrow :D


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hey ladies! 

I want to join!!! My EDD is 10th May! Whoop Whoop!

My LO turned 3 the other day, and starts her nursery place tomorrow (here in Wales when they turn 3 they go to proper school nursery in the afternoons Mon-Fri and wear school uniform) and she's still like a baby!!! 

I had such bad sickness with her from about 6 weeks until 16 weeks. I used to carry a tupperware box around with me everywhere, coz I just used to be sick EVERYWHERE. Even if I hadn't eaten anything I couldn't even keep water down! So dreading that starting.....especially as I'm getting married in 5 weeks! AHHH! 

Hope you're all ok and feeling excited and resting up as much as possible! xx


----------



## chrissy4116

Hey ladies! Im coming over to join too x im pregnant with my second child - a total surprise x edd is 11th May x

Hope youre all not feeling too sickly or tired xx


----------



## Excalibur

:wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: girlies :) 

My LOs ok :) brave little sausage! but on the bright side when they take her cast of ill be 10 weeks+ lol


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Aww bless her, she's a tough cookie :D 

Ooo 10 weeks+ :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance:


----------



## Mimi85

hey girls! hope everyone is doing fantastic!

welcome to Princess, Isla's mummy and Chrissy! congrats!!

I have no symptoms right now so a bit worried. Is it normal to not have any? I mean, I did not have much to begin with, mostly sore back and bloating, cramping at 8-10 dpo. but now its just bloating. Anyone else not feeling much??


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - I am not feeling much to be honest, not everyone has pregnancy symptoms though, I didn't really have any symptoms with my last pregnancy either, just heartburn from hell! :nope: 

I wouldn't worry too much :flower:


----------



## klsltsp

ooh Hannah your poor lo!!! hope her first day of big school went well!!

Mimi I'm like you no real symptoms, it scares me especially because I was Very nauseous with my other 2 pregnancies... they are both boys...hmm... maybe this one's a girl? :) hahaha

I'm waiting on beta results, I had bloodwork done Friday, they results are in at my docs office but they won't tell me the numbers since my doc is away and has not seen them yet... ahhhh she's back tomorrow... I'm also supposed to get some more bloodwork today ... waiting for my mom to come sit with my 14 month old so I can pop over and get some..

I'm home from work today with strep throat...sigh.. and my 14 month old has yet another ear infection... sigh.. at least my 6 yr old was healthy for his first day of school at a new shool!!

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!!

Kim


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girls I wish you could have some of mine :lol: I'm stressy, sick, tired :( cramps bloat!! With Ava I had nothing till 12 weeks so maybe it's true and ill have a boy :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Picture of Ava'a first day :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## princessoreds

I had nothing really with my first 3, all boys! This time I am dizzy, nauseous, bloated, sore boobs and exhausted!


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Awww Ava is so cute and looks so grown up! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww thanks :) I was so proud of her for being so brave yesterday and for big school I bought her that camera I was gonna buy her for baby telling day :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm going make diary :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1996897-hannahgraceees-baby-2-a.html#post29352127


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi ladies,

My boobs are killing me!! And I am soooo tired I could cry!

Doctors appointment tomorrow! YAY!

xx


----------



## Mimi85

Ava is sooo adorable Hannah!

and sorry for those feelish crappy :( Im hoping I get something soon, at least to feel like Im pregnant, ya know?


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - You're more than welcome :D I bet you were and aww bless, I'm sure she will love the camera :D

Yay for a Journal :happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations mizzy :)


----------



## Excalibur

Mizzy - Congratulations :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My boyfriend is such a babe when he lets me sleep :) I was playing hide and seek with my little girl and hide under her cover and sleep asleep about about 10 and just woke up :lol:


----------



## Mimi85

hey Mizzy, nice to see you here and congrats!!!! :)

my 1st appointment is on October 15th only, seems soo far away, I will be at 10 weeks and 3 days. then the doctor will schedule me again for my 12 week ultrasound. cmon weeks, go faster! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Aww that is so sweet hehe :D 

Mimi - I would wish the weeks to go faster too but I wished my first pregnancy away so I want to enjoy this one :blush:


----------



## MIZZYD

:wacko:


----------



## Rebaby

Hello :wave:

I got a :bfp: on 29th August, the day before my period was due so all being well our due date is 9th May 2014 :baby:

This is actually my 5th pregnancy as we've had two miscarriages (in 2009 and 2010) as well as our two boys so just hoping everything is going to work out ok this time. I also found out I have Guillain Barre Syndrome the same day I found out I was pregnant so it's been a crazy few weeks for us! :wacko:


----------



## LeahLou

Your boys are so cute and I love their names !! :)


----------



## Rebaby

LeahLou said:


> Your boys are so cute and I love their names !! :)

Aww thanks! They are very cute :cloud9: (Most of the time! :winkwink:)


----------



## magicwhisper

hello there

i got my first ever :bfp: on the 6th, it is yet to be confirmed by a doctor, my estimated due date is roughly the 7th may


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies, got my first ever bfp today! Will confirm this week with the Dr. My expected due date will be May 17th :happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

:flower:


----------



## JLeeCT

Starting to get super nauseous in the evenings :wacko: all I want to eat is white rice and drink a cold Sprite...but I haven't had a soda in four years!

I was in Florida on vacation for the past week and it was relaxing and wonderful. Got to take a nap every afternoon and not worry about anything. Now back to work tomorrow (ugh.) Hopefully I can make it through the day without falling asleep or puking in the trash!

Have my first appt on September 18th (will be 7 weeks, 3 days) and am starting to get excited. If everything goes well we will tell my hubby's parents that next week (mine already know, my mom knew before my husband!)


----------



## Mimi85

Mizzy, Zoey, nice to see you both here ;)

welcome and congrats bluebrown and Rebaby!!

Excalibur, I know what you mean about pregnancy going fast. Its not that I want it to go by fast and get it over with, its just that Im anxious to make sure that everything is ok with baby. Thats why i ordered a doppler, cant wait to be able to use it :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I bought a Doppler with my first! Well worth it :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Buzzing for work today :(


----------



## MIZZYD

:winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm not gonna buy a new one till 12-13 weeks otherwise ill be on it all the time and won't hear anything :lol:


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - I totally understand what you mean. We rented a Doppler with Tyler and will be doing so again with this baby :cloud9:


----------



## Mimi85

ohh you can rent them? didnt know that! the one I bought is decent but not top quality of course cause they are expensive! but reviews I read seem good. hopefully it will work fine for me.


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - Yeah you can rent them off Ebay, they are £10 a month I think it worked out at which really isn't bad for a peace of mind :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm bidding on one for £2 lol


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Ooo good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :D


----------



## magicwhisper

well my oh phoned the doctors today to book me appointment and the person we have to see is away until tomorrow :dohh: so he has to ring back tomorrow


----------



## HannahGraceee

I booked my first appointment!! Ahhhh! The 2nd of October :)


----------



## magicwhisper

woooooo :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Yipee! :yipee:


----------



## magicwhisper

my ibs is playingup so i feel a bit :sick: now :cry:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwww Hun! :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

thanks :hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

:happydance:


----------



## maria2611

Hi. I got my bfp today and at the moment I should be due around May 20th :)


----------



## JLeeCT

Congrats Maria! :flower:

My first scan is a week from tomorrow (7 weeks)...a bit early bc I had an IUI and they just want to make sure that everything is in the right place. 8 days seems like SO FAR AWAY...not to mention waiting all the way until May! :dohh:


----------



## Phantom

Hi May buddies, I should be do around May 21st with my second child.


----------



## nic18

hi :)! I am due may 14th :)


----------



## Mimi85

weclcome and congrats to Nic, Phantom and Maria! 

Hannah, my appointment is a bit after yours on OCt. 15th, feels like forever away. :wacko:

JLeeCT: glad you were able to get an early scan, how awesome! Im soo jealous  but you're right, May IS far 

Zoey, sorry about your IBS, Im guessing that mixed with growing baby can give way to some horrible nausea


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah i started feeling sick this morning too. i have been feeling "off" in the mornings for a couple of weeks though >.<
i hope i don't throw up a lot i work with reception children (aged 4-5) and idont fancy having to drop everything and run :haha:


----------



## Mimi85

Mizzy, yay for belly pics! but I think we should update weekly cause a lot can change in a month!

Zoey, yep, can see how that would be tough to leave the kids to go throw up. hope it doesnt happen to you!


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

i hope so too, i may have to tell the teacher though in case i have to >.< 
it is a bit difficult though because for now i am only on supply there and the main teacher isn't there so until friday it is the deputy head then after someone from a supply company. (hopefully the same person though)


----------



## Excalibur

Welcome to the new ladies and a huge Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Islas_mummy

magicwhisper said:


> yeah i started feeling sick this morning too. i have been feeling "off" in the mornings for a couple of weeks though >.<
> i hope i don't throw up a lot i work with reception children (aged 4-5) and idont fancy having to drop everything and run :haha:

Oh you poor thing! My sister is a teacher and had bad sickness with both her pregnancies. So used to keep a bucket in her store cupboard, so she could "Go get something" and throw up in the bucket! lol!


----------



## magicwhisper

if i am inside i am next door to the toilet which isnt bad lol


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Mizzy - Cute 5 week bump :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww :)


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies, 

So I went in for my first blood test to confirm pregnancy after my bfp with an hpt and my hcg level was 3,000+! I am not sure if this is too high or what. I think I am only 4 weeks and 4 days today (from my last af). Has anyone else had their blood test? What were your levels?


----------



## Mimi85

sorry bluebrown, cant help you since Im not going for blood tests to confirm pregnancy, but your numbers do sound really good if you are only 4 weeks 4days ;)

in the spirit of bump pic, here is the one I took a few days ago for 5 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







5weeks2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maria2611

Love your little bump pics!

How are you all feeling today? Morning sickness hit with a vengeance this morning. Suffered really badly with it first time round, so hoping it will be a bit easier this time.


----------



## Mimi85

feeling good thanks!

sorry Maria about the sickness, must really suck to feel this regularly, hope its better than your last pregnancy. crossing my fingers that I dont get any.

its soo humid today! going to be almost 40 celcius with the humidity! thank goodness im not 30+ weeks pregnant


----------



## nic18

I am 5 weeks today :) will get a 'bump' shot up soon :)


----------



## Excalibur

Bluebrown - Great numbers! :D 

Mimi - Cute bump picture :cloud9: 

Maria - I'm not too bad thank you, your tired and got a headache, not been sleeping very well, saying that, I have never been a good sleeper! Hope the morning sickness eases up soon for you :hugs: 

Nic18 - Happy 5 weeks :happydance:


----------



## maria2611

It stuck around until 21 weeks last time, so hopefully it starting this early will mean that it will stop earlier! Please please please. Haha. Aww, happy 5 weeks Nic18 :)


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - Fingers are tightly crossed for you! :)


----------



## magicwhisper

no baby pictures off me i am way to fat! :rofl:

i love everyone elses though


----------



## maria2611

Same magicwhisper!! Haha. I like looking at others. 

Thanks Excalibur :)


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - You're more than welcome :D

Magic - Same here, although I still haven't lost all my baby weight from my first pregnancy :blush:


----------



## magicwhisper

awh it is hard to loose weight though so don't worry
due to IBS i have put on loads of weight :dohh:


----------



## JLeeCT

I will take a pic tomorrow, when I hit 6 weeks. I know it's just bloat at this point, but once I get further along it will be fun to see the progression!


----------



## Lilly12

:hi: hi ladies!

I am due May 24th with baby #2


----------



## MIZZYD

:happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

OH thinks its twins :wacko:


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## maria2611

Hi Lilly :) 

How is everyone feeling? Anyone else proper suffering with ms already? Blergh!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - Welcome to the thread :wave:

Leah - Cute bump :cloud9:

I did start Slimming World a couple of weeks before I found out I was pregnant, typical timing huh? Will be worth it though :winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm re starting slimming world on Wednesday xx


----------



## Mimi85

ohh nice bump Leah!

Im feeling good today but woke up with a sore back. 

So Im a worrier by nature and given that I had a miscarriage before, Im a bit nervous about this pregnancy. 

I was looking at a research article online yesterday and it said that women who have morning sickness and nausea have a 90% chance to go on and have a healthy pregnancy. they also said that they found women who had no sickness or nausea were 3x more likely to miscarry. :( so of course I freaked out since I have no nausea or sickness. Im really hoping this is a sticky bean. anyone have had previous healthy pregnancies and no sickness?


----------



## JLeeCT

I have been getting super nauseous in the evenings, and find that I have a hard time finding a food that sounds good to me. I would literally eat mac & cheese for every single meal if I could.

Mimi~I wouldn't worry about not having ms yet...we are still super early and a lot of women don't start feeling queasy until after week 6 or 7 when the hormone levels are higher. Some women never get it at all, and most of them have healthy and successful pregnancies :flower:

LeahLou~ I am jealous of your bump! It's so cute.


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - Our little man is nearly 9 months now and I didn't have any morning sickness or nausea with him, the main symptom that I had was severe heartburn. I wouldn't worry too much :)


----------



## Mimi85

Excalibur: thanks so much, it is very reassuring to hear this. :) I just want to enjoy this pregnancy ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Mimi - You're more than welcome, to be honest, I don't think I am going to suffer with any morning sickness with this pregnancy either but we will see, probably just jinxed myself now :haha: I'm sure everything will be great with your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mimi - with Ava I had no sickness apart from randomly throwing up at like 35 weeks twice and shes 4!


----------



## nic18

feeling super tired and hungry today! I can't stop eating :happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

first thing in the morning i feel sick and in the evening a bit


----------



## Mimi85

Mizzy, your temps a while after a bfp will be all over the place, its ok if it goes down some. 

hmm maybe I just started my first bout of queasiness.. almost time to leave work and I feel dizzy and having extra saliva which is making me nauseated. almost happy about this!


----------



## magicwhisper

i know what you mean :rofl:
i was dizzy this morning and i was "happy" that i was getting more symptoms lol


----------



## magicwhisper

i just had chips, garlic kiev (veggy odv) and papa johns garlic dip 
omg that dip is so good :rofl:
my breath would ward off vampires now but i dont care cos that was so good lol


----------



## Excalibur

Mizzy - I wouldn't worry too much about your temps, like Mimi said, they will be all over the place now as hormones are changing rapidly. 

Mimi - Yay for more symptoms! :dance:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls can I join please?
EDD is May 18th.


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

welcome


----------



## nic18

welcome :flow:


----------



## maria2611

Hi misscalais :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks for the welcome girls! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

maria2611 said:


> Hi misscalais :)

We got our BFP on the same day :) I also had a miscarriage in feb :( and a chemical in April.
Hoping this baby is super sticky.


----------



## magicwhisper

had my doctors appoinment and all he did was worry me :cry:

i have a higher risk pregnancy because of my epilepsy apparently. and he wouldnt even do a urine test however much i asked for one for reassurance :cry: 

but he did give me a higher dose of folic acid though and i booked my first midwife appointment for next week


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

I have been reading and not posting for a while, things have been crazy!! I'll fill you in sometime soon!

It's so exciting to be seeing all of the scan updates, and belly pics... I'm a little big for those just yet... never lost that last 10 lbs after my last pregnancy... oh well :)

Welcome all of the new ladies!! I have my first apt next week, will have a scan within 1 week after that, whenever I want really, I have been trying to wait until after 7 weeks but it's killing me!! my ms is just starting to kick in.. hopefully it doesn't last the whole 9 months like my first pregnancy!!!

magic, that sucks about your doc worrying you. I was high risk my first pregnancy, and to be honest I would think of it as you're getting extra appointments and extra special care, that's it! Better safe! When I was high risk I got tonnes of scans!!! I just looked at as an opportunity to see my baby more :) 

Good luck ladies and I'll post soon!!

Kim


----------



## LeahLou

It's gettin bigger! Oh no!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations to the new May mums-to-be :flower:

I'm 6 weeks today, just started with nausea yesterday evening and have spent most of today feeling sick and dizzy :( Otherwise not having many symptoms apart from needing to pee more often and being incredibly emotional all the time!

I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday afternoon and we have a private early reassurance scan booked for next Friday afternoon so counting down to that and hoping all will be well.


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you klsltsp :3


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm bloated so badly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicwhisper

i don't, i hate my doctors i have only gone with them because they are my oh doctors :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MIZZYD said:


> Hannah: Nice bump. Like I said earlier, we are all bloated.
> 
> I was reading that at the beginning we are mostly bloated than anything.

Woahhh! Just sharing


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MIZZYD said:


> No, don't take it the wrong way. Sorry.
> 
> I was just saying that, so that we don't feel bad for being bloated. That it is normal and part of it.
> 
> Your bump looks nice.

Hahha! Sorry hormones :lol:


----------



## magicwhisper

feel better now? :D


----------



## Excalibur

Hannah - Cute bump :cloud9:


----------



## KrissyC

Hi everyone! 

Got my letters from the hospital today! So excited that our first appointment is our wedding anniversary! It's at the local anti natal clinic and a second appointment two weeks later in hospital. I wasn't expecting two.appointments, is this normal?

Also.do any of you lovely ladies have any ideas on how I can ask to get out of work for these without raising eyebrows? I want to hold off telling work.as long as possible! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Krissy - That's lovely that you have got your appointment through and that it's on your Wedding Anniversary :cloud9:

I haven't heard of having two appointments before but I guess every place is different? :shrug: 

Maybe tell them you have a Doctors appointment or a Dentist appointment?


----------



## KrissyC

Dentist is a good one! Thanks!

Im starting to worry myself about everything lately, so.worried when we get to the hospital they say theres nothing there!! I've hardly had any symptoms, just sore boobs and cramps. Are any of you feeling the same? Maybe im crazy lol! Xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Krissy - with my first i literally had nothing.. My friend is also 22 weeks and has nothing at all.. She always rubs it in when ever I feel sick :lol:


----------



## KrissyC

Awww Hannah I hope the sickness doesn't go on for too long. Thanks for sharing about ypur friend, makes me feel a bit better  x


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah my symptoms are on and off and i constantly worry :dohh: 

well i have my first midwife appointment next thursday and then there i am guessing they will book to do the scan at a later date


----------



## jury3

Hi! I'm due May 5th, first scan on the 19th!


----------



## KrissyC

Congrats jury3! X


----------



## Excalibur

Krissy - You're more than welcome :D 

I think it's normal to worry, the worrying never ends, even after you have given birth. I don't have many symptoms apart from Heartburn and Nausea. 

Jury3 - Welcome to the thread and Congratulations.


----------



## Mimi85

welcome Jury and congrats!

Krissy, Im like you right now, having sore nipples bloating and a bit of nausea but after I eat only, and very mild (this doesnt happen all the time though) I was also worried but was told that many ppl dont really have symptoms.


----------



## Lilly12

I'm only 4 weeks but no symptoms yet besides cramping.
Had some nausea before my :bfp: but I think it has gone away now.
I actually feel VERY energized !!
Hoping this stays like this, cause during my previous pregnancy as I had MS (all day sickness) from 4.5-18 weeks!
And was SO tired all the time.

Just did my last FRER with afternoon urine and I had drank a lot before, and it was darker than the control line :wohoo:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls,
How is everyone feeling?
I changed Drs today, my other Dr wouldn't give me blood test or anything so I went to a new one today and he was fantastic. He did my full antenatal blood work and will be giving me my referral to the midwife clinic once he has reviewed my bloods tomorrow. I'm looking forward to booking into the hospital and having my 1st scan which hopefully will be in the next week or two :)


----------



## magicwhisper

My doctor is a idiot so I feel you there, I ended up just booking with the midwife myself hopefully they are more useful


----------



## jury3

Our first ultrasound is Thursday! I can't wait to see the bean and make sure everything looks ok. After that we don't want another scan until 16-20 weeks. I'm hoping for midwife care, but right now it might depend on money and insurance coverage.

How's morning sickness treating everyone? I'm exhausted and nauseous pretty much all day, no throwing up yet. I just want to stay home, I'm so unmotivated to work. Makes me feel ok that there must be something causing it though. lol


----------



## Excalibur

I have been feeling a lot of nausea all day but not actually been sick yet, I hope it stays that way!

I got my 12 weeks scan appointment through this morning, 21st October, yay! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I feel like a zombie 

I'm face lots like dot to dot and my face is dry


----------



## jury3

Zombie, that's a good word for it. I've got the face breakout too.


----------



## Lilly12

Decided to get the ClearBlue advanced digital pregnancy test with the weeks indicator.

I am 18 dpo today so 2.5 weeks after conception and the test says 2-3 weeks so... PERFECT! :happydance:
Glad my hcg is where it should be :)
Even though I did use afternoon urine and only held it for an hour AND drank water during that hour lol.
 



Attached Files:







18 dpo . 2.5 weeks after ovulation.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeahLou

So hormonal 
So sick
So exhausted
So constipated
So crampy

I don't remember all this with Emilia!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Lilly - Yay for 2-3 on a Digi! :happydance:

Leah - Cute bump :cloud9:


----------



## magicwhisper

cute bump

tired ... so tired
headache
sick ... if i dont feel sick ... hungry


----------



## maria2611

Super cute bump!

I don't remember being as poorly as this with Ieuan either!


----------



## Mimi85

hey girls!

Leah: wow what a great bump :) jealous of it!

symptoms...hm, not much, tired, hungry...thats it!


----------



## Rebaby

I don't really have many symptoms either. Needing to pee every couple of hours. Tired and constantly hungry. My boobs were a little tender back when I got my :bfp: but not too bad now :shrug: Had some evening nausea last week but I've found if I snack constantly I'm ok so nothing much happening really.

It's scan day for us tomorrow as we've booked a private early reassurance scan. Feeling quite apprehensive as I've had 2 previous miscarriages so I think for me there will always be that seed of doubt there until I've seen a blob with a heartbeat (and even then I'm a worrier!)

Positive scan vibes would be much appreciated!


----------



## Excalibur

Rebaby - Wishing you the best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## jury3

Lilly12-Yay! Glad it's progressing like it should :)

LeahLou-Cute bump! I wish I had a bump to show at this point, I just feel fat and bloated lol

Rebaby-Good luck! I hope all goes great for you :)

We had our scan today...twins! Both babies are right on track 7wks and 3 days!


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## jury3

We had a tarot card reading from a family friend in Jan that said we'd be pregnant in Sept, twin girls, and have them in May. I don't believe that stuff, but she was right about being pregnant in Sept. So, we thought there might be a chance. Plus my pants got tight at 5 weeks lol I feel like I'm bigger than I should be for one. So, it was a surprise, but then again not really lol
My aunt has twins, but I think that's it. Definitely not too common for us!


----------



## Lilly12

Oh wow twins!! Congrats !!


----------



## Mimi85

wow! twins! massive congrats Jury! must be so exciting :) 

Rebaby, good luck on your scan today! xox


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you all :hugs:

Our scan went well. The sonographer wasn't able to get a clear picture via abdominal ultrasound due to my tilted uterus :dohh: so I had an internal scan instead and we were able to see this:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/aee7c8b0-b354-4c3a-b86f-56bfad51e1f8_zps83e79649.jpg

A teeny tiny baby with a heartbeat :cloud9: Measuring more like 6 weeks than 7 but my cycles have been irregular since having my coil removed so that's to be expected really.

*Very* relieved!

P.S. Congratulations on your twins Jury- that's incredible! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Thank you and congrats on your healthy little bean! They did the abdominal and could see the 2 sacs but you could def see more with the internal...that's where our pics came from too. Yay for healthy babies!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats both"

i so want a early scan but right now i even doubt i will get one on time because no one seems to want to book one :(


----------



## jury3

Why won't they book one?


----------



## magicwhisper

i dunno no one has thought of it i guess :/

i have a group appointment next week to get a baby pack ect so i will ask there


----------



## Excalibur

Jury3 - Omg! Congratulations on your twins! Great scan pic! So glad to hear that they are both well and that your scan went ok :flower:

Rebaby - Congratulations! Lovely scan pic, so glad to hear that everything is ok :D


----------



## Karigan

I'm due mid may as well! Six weeks and feeling normal except for swollen nips (sorry if tmi) and light cramping. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## Excalibur

Karigan - I haven't had the swollen nips but I have been cramping quite a lot.


----------



## jury3

I don't know that my nips were swollen, but the did seem to protrude a little more and got hard really easy bc they were so sensitive. Now my entire boob hurts, not just the nip lol I haven't really had cramping since the week after AF was due, but I've heard it's pretty normal bc your uterus is stretching.
I have to try not to roll over or stand up too quickly or it feels like I pull stomach muscles!


----------



## nic18

jury congratulations on twins :)


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah i cant stand up too quick either :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm with you on that one, it hurts if I stand up too quick! :(


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## maria2611

Twins!! Congratulations Jury! :)

Aww lovely pic Rebaby :)


----------



## maria2611

When are you all/ when did you have your booking in app? Hopefully gonna arrange mine sometime this week


----------



## nic18

Maria, I booked in about a week after finding out so I think I was 5 weeks but haven't got my appointment until I am 8 weeks. I don't think it matters when you book in aslong as you are before 7/8 weeks as this is obviously when you should be getting your first appointment :)


----------



## maria2611

On the phone she said 9 weeks. Last time though she gave me forms to fill out at home to save time during the appointment, which was good. Think I had it at 8 weeks before.


----------



## Mimi85

I dont have my appointment until Im 10 weeks, there was no space before that. But I am most likely booking an early private scan end if this week / beginning of next week. 

since about 4-5 days, all symptoms are gone, no cramps, no sickness, no sore boobs or nips, no headaches. 

I poas just for the heck of it and it was still really dark so thats why Im going for a scan to make sure everything is fine :thumbup: With my aunt passing a way a few weeks ago and my grandfather on saturday, I just want some good news.


----------



## magicwhisper

i hsve my first midwife appointment on wednesday


----------



## jury3

mimi85-Sound like you definitely need some good news! I hope you get it :) 

I had my u/s Thurs and met with my OB today. I have another apt in a month but not another u/s until 20 weeks when we do the gender scan.


----------



## MIZZYD

:shrug:


----------



## Lilly12

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Karigan

I have an appointment with my gyno tomorrow and my scan in October at nine weeks. It was the fastest I could get in.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have my first u/s on Saturday I'm so excited!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies I would like to join in. I got my BFP on 19th Sep. Not sure of the due date. But I know it is sometime in May


----------



## nic18

welcome and congratulations :) honeycheeks


----------



## Dory85

Hello :)
I got my BFP on Saturday after suddenly realising my period hadn't showed up (I never follow dates but know when to expect it). So at a guess I'm around 5/6 weeks pregnant and I already have an 11 month old. Oh, and I'm getting married when I'll be around 8 months pregnant.
I'm hugely stressed about how we'll cope but I know we will and the excitement far outweighs that at the moment x


----------



## jury3

Oh my! Congrats!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey Dory! Congrats!! On everything!! I'm only 8 weeks but just got married last Saturday. Main advice is DON'T STRESS OUT!! I stressed about the stupidest things and everything wound up changing because it rained at our outdoor wedding. So in the end all of my little details never made it. Just enjoy and focus on the fact that you're getting married ;)


----------



## Lilly12

Just had my first midwife appointment, and she did an ultrasound and we immediately saw the sac and a little white line which was the fetal pole :wohoo: 

going back in 2.5 weeks , after that every 4 weeks. :)


----------



## jury3

Congrats! Glad it looked good :)


----------



## SophL

Congratulations to all the ladies getting their BFPs, having first appointments and scans. I'm approximately 8 weeks and having my booking appointment today. I'm feeling so tired in early pregnancy, working full time and enjoying my baby boy with every moment I can. Looking forward to maternity leave already, haha. 

I hope you are all well x


----------



## nic18

good luck at your appointment :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Congrats to the new people :D

The midwives calling to book a booking appointment tomorrow apparently, they forgot to book me one :dohh:


----------



## Dory85

SophL - I have just seen that there will be 19 months between your two lo's. Its the same with mine. How are you feeling about it all? Sometimes I'm really excited and other times I just wonder how on earth I'm going to cope!?

I keep telling myself that it will be tough but once they're at school they will benefit massively...


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - I had my booking in appointment when I was just over 6 weeks.

Mimi - I'm sorry to hear about your losses and definitely sounds like you need some good news :hugs:

Honeycheeky - Congratulations and welcome to the thread.

Dory - Congratulations on your BFP and your future Wedding.

Lilly12 - Glad to hear that your Midwife appointment went well and that you got to see the sac and fetal pole :D

Magicwhisper - That's not good that they forgot to book your booking in appointment! :dohh:


----------



## besty

Hi all can I join you? I'm due may 22nd. I already have a daughter who is 7 months


----------



## nic18

welcome betsy & congratulations :flow:! I'm expecting my first on the 14th may :)


----------



## Excalibur

Besty - Welcome to thread and Congratulations on your BFP :wave:


----------



## SophL

Dory - This baby was a BIG surprise (I had a coil in), but we are excited about it now. There will be so many wonderful positives especially when they are older but unfortunately I have to work full time at the moment and that means I will miss out on so much and they will miss out on Mummy time. I have a lot of guilt about that and I also feel awful that I stopped BFing my DS at 8 months because I went back to working shifts.

Sorry for rambling... Basically, I am looking forward to a small age gap even though that wasn't originally the plan, I just wish I got to be a stay at home Mummy (although I will take a full year mat leave :) )


----------



## maria2611

Booking in arranged for 11th Oct :)


----------



## honeycheeks

I have my first scan on 2nd. Im super nervous about it. 
Anyone have any symptoms yet. Other than being perpetually thirsty and spending most of my time in the bathroom, I dont have any. Ugh!! There are nights I wake up upto 6 times a night to pee.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have my booking app tomorrow :)


----------



## nic18

midwife a week today


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - Yay for booking in appointment :happydance:

Honeycheeks - Hope everything goes well with your scan :)

Hannah - Good luck at your booking in appointment tomorrow :D

Nic - Yay for Midwife appointment a week today :happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

same here hannah :haha:

booking appointment tomorrow :D


----------



## maria2611

Just managed to get on :)

How did your scan go honeycheeks?


----------



## magicwhisper

well i am just waiting for my scan date now!


----------



## maria2611

Exciting! Still a month until my scan. Wahhhhh!


----------



## LeahLou

10+2 weeks from yesterday! Holy crap! First scan on Wednesday!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Scan went well. I was so nervous.we saw the heartbbeat. Baby measured 5w6d.


----------



## Islas_mummy

I had my scan today! Measuring 9weeks 3days which corresponds exactly with my ovulation date! 

Saw the little bean moving around and it's little heart beating. It was really lovely! 

LeahLou your bump looks fab!! I can't wait until mine gets like that! I love having a bump.


----------



## maria2611

Glad your scans went well :)

Amazing bump Leahlou!


----------



## Excalibur

Leah - Love your bump! :cloud9: 

Honeycheeky - Glad to hear that your scan went well.

Islas_Mummy - Glad to hear everything went well at your scan.


----------



## magicwhisper

got a scan date :happydance: exactly 2 weeks from now!


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies, I just wanted to let you know that I am leaving this thread. Sadly an ultrasound at 9 weeks and 5 days showed that our baby stopped developing a couple of weeks ago and no longer had a heartbeat. I had my miscarriage medically managed and passed the pregnancy peacefully in hospital yesterday.

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## nic18

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## KrissyC

Rebaby im so sorry for your loss. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Magicwhisper - Yay for getting a scan date! :happydance:

Rebaby - I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## maria2611

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## KrissyC

I just had my first scan. It was awesome, baby was wriggling about and im starting to get excited! Measured at 11 weeks 2 days! Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

woooo go you :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Krissy - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan :D


----------



## maria2611

Got my scan date. 13th November :). I'll be 13 weeks


----------



## Islas_mummy

I just had my 20 week scan date through!!! 23rd December 9:10am!!! Eeeek! I'll be 20 weeks and 3 days!

So excited! Christmas and 20 week scan! I will be bursting with excitement!


----------



## nic18

11 weeks today :) and scan a week tomorrow!


----------



## Excalibur

Islas_Mummy - My 20 week scan is on the 23rd December aswell! :happydance:


----------



## SophL

12 week scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Excalibur

SophL - Good luck at your scan tomorrow :D


----------



## Islas_mummy

Excalibur said:


> Islas_Mummy - My 20 week scan is on the 23rd December aswell! :happydance:

Eeek how exciting! Are you going to find out what you are having?


----------



## Excalibur

Islas_Mummy - We sure are, are you? :D


----------



## Islas_mummy

Excalibur said:


> Islas_Mummy - We sure are, are you? :D

Oh yes! I've got a garage full of girls clothes that either need to be cleaned and hung up or cleaned and sold to pay for boys clothes! lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Islas_Mummy - Sounds exactly like us apart from Tyler's clothes are in bags in his room :haha:


----------



## honeycheeks

soph, nic Good luck for your scans.


----------



## SophL

Thank you! All went well thank you, moved forwards a few days as well which is a bonus. Hope everyone's appointments are going well.


----------



## nic18

moved forward a week so now 13+2:) 
here's our bean:)! gender guesses welcome;)! 

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/nhunter1995/IMG-20131031-WA0034_zps97a7363f.jpg


----------



## Dory85

Lovely scan pic, Nic x


----------



## magicwhisper

Lovely xD


----------



## Excalibur

Lovely scan pic! :D


----------



## katiemckeiver

I'm having a may baby too :)!! a few of my friends/work colleagues are pregnant too...but none of them due in may! they all due June onward... May 16th cannot come quick enough <3


----------



## magicwhisper

Yay :D welcome


----------



## katiemckeiver

Thanks :)! Still looking for bump buddies! there's really not many people due in may this year :') xx <3


----------



## Phantom

Hi ladies, I totally forgot about this thread! Trying to catch up with everyone.

My scan date is Dec 23rd as well!! Looks like there are 3 of us?! :happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

boo hoo i have to wait until jan 10th for my scan :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

My next scans the 23rd :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Had a scan at 11 wk 2 days yesterday and there was no HB :((. Looks like it is over for us. I have an appointment with OB on Wednesday, but there isn't much scope for good news I guess.


----------



## magicwhisper

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## maria2611

So sorry :(


----------



## SophL

So sorry honeycheeks xx


----------



## Excalibur

Honeycheeks - I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## maria2611

Had my scan today. Been moved back to 12+4, but babys position means she couldn't get a very accurate measurement. Baby was kicking like mad :)


----------



## Excalibur

Maria - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan and that baby was kicking away :D


----------

